

ISO 1 - laurent123456
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_1

======
xd
As a home engineer that rebuilds lathes, mills and other highly accurate
machines down to the micron level (1/1000th mm) the importance of having
everything at the same temperature when rebuilding is of the utmost
importance.

All my test kit; block gauges, micrometers, 300kg surface plate, engineers
levels, sine bars etc are calibrated at 20'c (the industry standard) .. one of
the best ways to see the effect temperature has on accuracy is to warm one
side of an engineers level in your hand then place it on a surface and watch
the bubble move as the temperature equalizes.

~~~
tsomctl
I know how to run a lathe and vertical mill, but would love to learn more
about any of the topics you mentioned. It sounds more involved than what you'd
find in a normal maintenance shop. Any suggestions to learn more about this? I
didn't know that people even rebuilt lathes and mills.

------
sandstrom
I wish ISO 8601 would have been the first one. Then, perhaps, we would not
have this: [http://xkcd.com/1179/](http://xkcd.com/1179/)

~~~
FrankenPC
As someone who just wrote a universal international date/time
conversion/comparison app for our portal...I FREAKIN concur.

------
olssonm
I found ISO 2 to be even more interesting, the second international standard
is... yarns? Or rather, the directional twist of yarns?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_2](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_2)

~~~
jerf
Ah, you did the same thing I did.

If you make it to ISO_8, you get redirected to this page, which really cuts
the browsing time down:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_International_Organiza...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_International_Organization_for_Standardization_standards)

~~~
Sniffnoy
It's probably worth pointing out here that there is a navbox, and he could
have been using that; you'll notice it doesn't include a link for ISO 8.

------
th0br0
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_International_Organiza...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_International_Organization_for_Standardization_standards)

------
thristian
The thing that confuses me is that the current revision of ISO 1 was published
in 2002, as an update of the original 1975 revision.

What on earth needed revising? What part of "20 degrees celsius" didn't they
explain properly?

~~~
shutupalready
If I'm not mistaken, ISO makes most of its money not from member contributions
but from selling paper copies of the standards. Speaking cynically, perhaps
they needed a way to ensure their clients (libraries, companies, governments)
will pay for "updates".

------
sbierwagen
Pity it wasn't ISO 20.

~~~
agumonkey
why isnt there a #20 ISO standard ?

------
pearjuice
>all those Wikipedia articles on the frontpage

What is this, cheap-karma-shot-saturday?

~~~
berrypicker
I have no problem with Wikipedia links, but some of these today are not going
to result in any interesting or meaningful discussion.

~~~
creeble
Because they're standards!

I love standards. The more the better. Haha.

